# What price to quote for used APS-C gear



## sagittariansrock (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi all
I am looking to sell my 7D, 17-55 IS and 10-22 since I moved to FF. I had an idea of what to ask for, but that was before all the price cuts on APS-C lenses and talks of 7DII, etc. I only sell my gear on Craigslist (not a big fan of packing and shipping), and I would like to get an estimate of how much to ask for. If you can give me some advice based on recent buying/selling experience or just general breadth of knowledge, that will be greatly appreciated.
All my gear is in perfect condition functionally and cosmetically, and AFMA-d with FoCal. The 7D is refurbished, bought 2 years ago and carries a 3-year MACK diamond warranty. The lenses were bought new, also 2 years ago, and come with Canon hoods and I have the box for the 10-22.
I have seen people selling well-worn 7Ds for $ 500 as well as some trying (unsuccessfully) to sell for $ 1100. Can you advise what would be a fair price that'll help me get these off my back quickly. Thanks!
Oh, and I am located in Houston, USA.

[P.S. Please note that I am not trying to use this as an advertisement. As I mentioned, I sell only on Craigslist]


----------



## Terry Rogers (Dec 16, 2013)

I live in Vancouver Canada so prices might be different. However, I just bought a used 17-55 2.8 a few weeks ago for $650. It is 5 years old, and has some dust under the front element, but it doesn't seem to affect image quality and is otherwise in perfect condition. I also got a Hoya ND8 filter and Circular polarizer as part of the deal. no lens hood.

Hopefully that gives you an idea of what to expect for this lens. I saw numerous people selling theirs for $700 on craigslist. I suspect you should get at least that given yours is only 2 years old and has the lens hood. Good luck. My next major camera purchase (in several years I imagine) will definitely be a move to full frame. I wonder if Canon will offer a rebel model full frame by then... hmmm...


----------



## sjschall (Dec 16, 2013)

The key word is *quickly* - if you want to sell fast, then what I usually do is set a price just below what other similar items are selling for. If you see good-condition 7D's going for $800, price at $750. A great tool for this is eBay completed listings, because it shows what sold and didn't. The only way to get top dollar is to wait for the right buyer to come along. You definitely have a disadvantage selling around the holidays, because so many deals are everywhere.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 22, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> Hi all
> I am looking to sell my 7D, 17-55 IS and 10-22 since I moved to FF. I had an idea of what to ask for, but that was before all the price cuts on APS-C lenses and talks of 7DII, etc. I only sell my gear on Craigslist (not a big fan of packing and shipping), and I would like to get an estimate of how much to ask for. If you can give me some advice based on recent buying/selling experience or just general breadth of knowledge, that will be greatly appreciated.
> All my gear is in perfect condition functionally and cosmetically, and AFMA-d with FoCal. The 7D is refurbished, bought 2 years ago and carries a 3-year MACK diamond warranty. The lenses were bought new, also 2 years ago, and come with Canon hoods and I have the box for the 10-22.
> I have seen people selling well-worn 7Ds for $ 500 as well as some trying (unsuccessfully) to sell for $ 1100. Can you advise what would be a fair price that'll help me get these off my back quickly. Thanks!
> ...



Hi, I owned the Canon 10-22mm and sold it for $500 recently and bought it the 17-55mm f2.8 for $650 instead. Currently, you can get some great deals on the 7D for as low as $950-1,000 new so, you have to go below if you want to sell it.


----------

